# 7.1FX, 7.2FX, or 1.1?



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've ridden mountain bikes my whole life but have recently been looking at getting a road/commute/exercise bike because they are just so much more efficient in terms of speed and time.

I want to get a decent beginner road bike but can't really spend more than the $600 mark, which the 1.1 is at.

Out of these three options: 7.1FX, 7.2FX, & 1.1, which would be the better choice, and are the 7.2 and 1.1 worth the extra price?

Also, one thing I did notice is that the FX series have straight handlebars, how do these compare?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, I ride mountain and road. I bought a 7.5 last year thinking I would ride it for short rides.
It sat in the garage and I always jumped on the my usps road bike. I thought the 7.5 would be more for city riding. I found that I like my hands closer to the center and with the straight bars my arms were to spread out. I sold it and now ride a 5.2 madone. Just my exp.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Get the 1.1. The lower end FX's are nice fitness bikes but if you're already an established MTBer you'll want a real road bike to cover the distances you will probably ride. The 1.1 is the only choice in that list for you.


----------



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so it sounds like the FX series are more of a hybrid series while the 1 series are purely road bikes.


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

The FX series bridges the gap between the 7000 series comfort bikes and the pure road bikes. I would look at the 1.2 over the 1.1 it rides a bit smoother than the all aluminium 1.1 IMO.


----------



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so now that I have it narrowed down to the 1 Series, is it really worth spending the extra money for the 1.2?


----------

